

Ask HN: What to do with monthly Azure credits? - Avalaxy

Hi,<p>I have a MSDN Ultimate subscription that comes with ~€110 per month of Azure credits. Right now I don&#x27;t have any projects yet that I can host on Azure, but I really love Azure and I&#x27;d love to put those resources to good use.<p>Does anyone have some good ideas for things that I can run? €110&#x2F;month is enough for around 10 servers.
======
kristianp
If you want to try out SQL Server 2012 R2 or 2014 without having to install
it, there are pre-built images to run, also Oracle database and Weblogic.
Useful for testing support of an application on those dbs/servers.

------
deegles
Some ideas:

\- Virtual currency mining

\- personal VPN/proxy

\- email/chat server

\- minecraft server (not sure about the performance)

------
herokusaki
Run ownCloud.

